# Weck canning jars?



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone use Weck canning jars? They look fabulous, but pricey. I'm sure I would love them, but I am not sure they are worth the $... I especially love the juice jars. Would love to hear from someone who has used them and seen them in person.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I have several different ones I have collected over the many years of canning and I love them for their unique appearance. But as you point out, they are quite expensive so I can't justify buying them unless I find them used and at a good price. I save mine to use for very special foods, things I want to display. They are just a bit more difficult to use but that is probably due to my lack of practice with them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They are so beautiful. I love the tall liter ones. But I have never been able to master the rings/wire things to have them seal well.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I've only used the 1/2 liter ones--for jelly. And I tossed the rubber rings after each use, just like I do with canning lids. Imagine my shock when I learned that the rubber rings are reusable! I usually gave these jars to close family and friends for gifts--and to people who will give them back to me once empty. I need to order more rings now and I'm getting some plastic lids for mine. I think they are just beautiful jars and a nice "change" from our standard jars.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have to turn these types of jars upside down to seal? I saw an old canning book where they turned the jars upside down that had the wire clasp lids and rubber rings on them. Maybe that is why mine would never seal?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

With the old wire bail jars, you tipped them AFTER they cooled to check for leaks. If they leaked, the seal wasn't good.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree with what Sally posted. With the Weck jars, no you do not invert them. The tab on the rubber ring snaps down to indicate a seal. Scroll down to item 16 in the link below.

http://www.weckcanning.com/docs/canning_safely.htm


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. I obviously do something wrong though. I tried 4 of the tall Liter ones once, and only one sealed. But they are beautiful. Perhaps it was just that I got them used from my aunt.


----------

